

T-Mobile USA Looking for IPv6 Beta Testers - wavesound
http://groups.google.com/group/tmoipv6beta

======
wmf
IMO NAT64+DNS64 is the wrong way to do IPv6; Dual Stack Lite causes less
breakage.

